# Kitten's first encounter with outside cats



## Julia90 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,
I cannot seem to find any relevant or useful information on this on google search, so I joined this site to ask any questions I can't find the answers to online, like this one.
My kitten is almost 5 months old and she has recently been let outside for the first time [last 3 days] (she used to go outside in her initial owner's garden). There is no problem whatsoever in this, she comes back, even when called and always stays nearby.

My query is, there is often an adult cat (don't know the gender. He or she is pretty large,3 or 4 times the size of my little one) that walks the garden almost every night. She encountered him/her for the first time today, but before they got too acquainted, I got too frightened (maybe I'm in the wrong) and took her back inside before they got too near each other (she had no problem with this).
I'm just wondering how do cats react when they encounter a new cat 'out in the wild'. Our previous family cat had a terrible temper, so, in his case, he used to always pick fights. I just don't want her to come across a cat like that and get injured or even worse.
Can anyone tell me what I should do in the future or how cats generally react to new cats. I don't mind if she makes a new friend, I just don't want her to be in danger.

Thank you

PS. Also, this cat likes to scream at night out in the garden, for about 5 minutes most nights. 
He/she doesn't appear to be a stray, it's not afraid of humans as I once saw it having a stroll down the road in the middle of the day


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Julia90 said:


> Hi,
> I cannot seem to find any relevant or useful information on this on google search, so I joined this site to ask any questions I can't find the answers to online, like this one.
> My kitten is almost 5 months old and she has recently been let outside for the first time [last 3 days] (she used to go outside in her initial owner's garden). There is no problem whatsoever in this, she comes back, even when called and always stays nearby.
> 
> ...


first of all is your cat spayed .. if not dont let her out unless you want babies


----------



## Julia90 (Jul 28, 2010)

Our vet recommended her not to get spayed until she's at least 6 months old.
We're still not sure if we'll get her spayed or not, when the time comes round.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Julia90 said:


> Our vet recommended her not to get spayed until she's at least 6 months old.
> We're still not sure if we'll get her spayed or not, when the time comes round.


with that cat comming in your garden you cant let her out then really.

with him around she might be silently calling.

kittens can call for a mate from 4 months.

its not advisable letting her out "hole" at this age un-spayed simply because she will get pregnant and her bodys only little and still growing she maynot cope well.

theres also risk to her health as she needs nutrients for growing aswell as a possible set of babies if you let her out.

you will also find she will try to escape.

i thought my un neuterd one yr old boy would be safe being up 3 floors and ony having the window slightly ajar and he got out in the middle of the night and still hasnt come back 29 days later.

there are vets that will do it if you ask them.

if shes crying to go out its because she can smell a tom.

please be very careful. this year has been the worst for unwanted kittens they are extreamly hard to rehome at the min and shelters are bursting at the seems.

she is also prone to more diseases being unspayed. statistically spayed cats are less likely to do a runner and also have longer lives.

its kitten season at the min too.

i feel with the info provided already ( with the other cat comming in your garden screamin ) i feel shes in danger of becoming pregnant.

pregnant cats can eat up to 3 times the norm, then you can have litters of 6 or more to feed also. this will cost you way more in the long run then getting her done. then you have to think about the babies.

please please please be responsible. there are thousands of kittens out there at the min unvacced and covered in fleas etc dying or living crap lives cuz their owners have been lacking in responsibility.

if you really want to let her out get her done asap there are also places that do it for free ( cats protection / rspca / pdsa )
most of these services neuter from 8 weeks of age so definately no need to wait.
your vet can do it, an may do it if you explain the situation to him. if he dont find someone that will care for your lil princess

i hope this advice helps.

there are members on this forum that could of told u in a less nice way.

be careful. x worth reading too http://petlit.info/category/animal-articles/


----------



## Julia90 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you for the reply.
Well we never let her out for too long and we're always with her, in the garden, when she's out. She doesn't trespass the garden territory and always stays by whoever is 'walking' her.
Also, the cat was there before we even got her. He or she is a 'local'.
I'm going to get her spayed, but not for another month.
For a couple of reasons, mainly one being our financial situation for the time being (no place here does it for free. The cheapest is 80 euro, which is more than ok, but it'll have to wait at least 2 weeks 

The reason we let her out, is because the previous owner always let her out in the garden along with her siblings. Also, we never let her out without attending her, being with her all through out.

But my question still stands, even after we spay her. That was my main query, just if it's ok for her to get acquainted with other cats or do cats tend to immediately get protective or territorial.
I owned cats all my life, but never a female. With male cats it was never a problem for us


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Julia90 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> Well we never let her out for too long and we're always with her, in the garden, when she's out. She doesn't trespass the garden territory and always stays by whoever is 'walking' her.
> Also, the cat was there before we even got her. He or she is a 'local'.
> I'm going to get her spayed, but not for another month.
> ...


i dont think you will have a problem if your with her. it should be fine they may make friends. sprinkle some of your cat litter that your lil girl has soiled in your garden it will mark it as her teritory and invest in a water pistol/hose pipe or even a bottle that can squirt to deter the other cat from comming in.


----------



## Julia90 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, that's a great suggestion about the litter, but will she not then start doing her business in the garden? At the moment, she always goes back to her litter box when she needs to


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Do not let her out until she is spayed, if she comes into season she is liable to take off looking for a Tom even with you in the garden with her, if you really want her to experience the garden you could walk her on a harness, but please do not let her get pregnant as she is just still a baby and has lots of growing to do.


----------



## Julia90 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok.
Thank youguys for replying. Very appreciated.
I decided that I will get her a harness for the garden, until she is spayed. 
Last night, there was another big male cat right outside our window!
I don't want to rule out the outside for her, but naturally I don't want her to be in danger either, so it's harness and spaying for her.
Thanks a lot


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good to hear that you have decided to wait until she is spayed before you let her out.Is she vaccinated.That is another consideration in allowing her out.There are lots of owners on here myself included who would never allow a cat out on its own for various reasons.It is no longer safe outside unless you live in a rural area and even then there is still dangers .Have you never considered keeping her as a house cat.They do very well with a bit of thought and input from their human slaves and reportedly live a lot longer.:thumbup:


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Julia90 said:


> Ok.
> Thank youguys for replying. Very appreciated.
> I decided that I will get her a harness for the garden, until she is spayed.
> Last night, there was another big male cat right outside our window!
> ...


yay good times getting her done is the best thing you can do for her tbh.

i dont like the sound of all these big toms you have around so definately dont let her out alone. have you noticed if she is calling yet ?? that could be one reason the males are coming to your window.. they can smell her.


----------



## Julia90 (Jul 28, 2010)

@luisa:
No, she hasn't been calling. 
I also realised the situation completely once they started coming around!
She hissed at the 2nd one through the window. 
I didn't expect such a turnout of toms at all!
The first one was always around, since we moved in, but I hate that this 2nd one showed up. It made me very cautious.
Also, could I ask you about the behaviour of one of your kitties after the spaying? I picked up a great booklet from a vet, which detailed very well the actual operation, but not so much about afterwards. A friend of mine mentioned his cat slept for 3 days after and I can only imagine the discomforts and inconveniences of the cone for her

@buffie
She's all vaccined, yes. She has everything.
So just spaying left
Initially, she was supposed to be a house cat, but she was just sooo curious, she broke my heart looking out that window and back at me, I couldn't resist satisfying her natural curiousity.
Another thing that influenced me in letting her out is that all the previous (all male) cats we had, we'd have let out with no problem. Also, every cat owner who asked me at the time about her, were very surprised I didn't intend on letting her out, so I thought - well, if it makes her happy.
But now, I absolutely will not let her out as often, or even then without a harness


----------



## Julia90 (Jul 28, 2010)

Actually, another thing, she hasn't been let out in th elast 2 days and no complaints,so maybe it's not that much of a problem for her after all.
Maybe she satisfied her curiousity for now


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

When my cat was spayed she was a little dozy the day after but then she was fine, she had to wear collar for 10 days because she wouldn't leave her stitches alone and she was fine, and it is the best for them to be spayed health wise as well.

Talk to your vet as if they are dissolvable stitches they often don't need to wear a collar and even if the are traditional stitches she may not bother with them.

If you are going to keep her as an indoor cat then she will some bits and pieces for stimulation like toys and a cat tree, scratching post or boards and some good hiding places. This has some good imformation.

Please get her spayed though as it will give you peace of mind and will be better for her.


----------

